# 28" silverbacks on 2013 750 brute



## OutlawGentleMen (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm going to put 28" silverbacks on my new brute. I'm going to get them to install a epi extreme clutch. Will I have to worry about burning belts? My buddy thinks I will snap axels if I go 28", but he owns a artic *****. Thoughts and opinions please


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just use a smart thumb and you'll be fine. There are several threads on this topic already floating around.


----------

